
Renaming Climate Change - untangle
https://adage.com/article/industry-insights/renaming-climate-change-can-new-name-finally-make-us-take-action/2218821
======
mixmastamyk
Close, I like the sound of "Climate Catastrophe" is reasonably accurate and
suitably alarming. "Carbon Overload" is my second thought, not so great but
perhaps more accurate.

------
robertk
Earthdeath. Homepocalypse. Terracide.

